# Spagna-Italia:2 Settembre 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e streaming



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

Spagna-Italia,qualificazioni mondiali. Gli azzurri arrivano dalla vittoria 2-0 con l'Albania. La Spagna dalla vittoria 2-1 con la Macedonia.

Spagna-Italia si giocherá allo stadio Bernabeu di Madrid alle 20:45. Arbitra Kuipers.


Dove vedere la partita in tv? 
Diretta su Rai 1 e streaming su Rai Play. 

Seguiranno formazioni,news e commenti.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Agosto 2017)

*ufficiale:arbitra kuipers(olandese)*


----------



## 7vinte (29 Agosto 2017)

*probabile formazione italia per il corriere dello sport: 
3-4-3:Buffon;Barzagli(Rugani),Bonucci,Chiellini;Conti,De Rossi,Verratti,Darmian;Candreva,Immobile (Belotti),Insigne*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *probabile formazione italia per il corriere dello sport:
> 3-4-3:Buffon;Barzagli(Rugani),Bonucci,Chiellini;Conti,De Rossi,Verratti,Darmian;Candreva,Immobile (Belotti),Insigne*



L'Italia non perde una partita alle qualificazioni Europeo/Mondiale dal 2008....direi che il record al Bernabeu finirà. Con la Spagna saranno presi a legnate.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *probabile formazione italia per il corriere dello sport:
> 3-4-3:Buffon;Barzagli(Rugani),Bonucci,Chiellini;Conti,De Rossi,Verratti,Darmian;Candreva,Immobile (Belotti),Insigne*



Giusto mettere Immobile, mi sembra più in forma.


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Italia non perde una partita alle qualificazioni Europeo/Mondiale dal 2008....direi che il record al Bernabeu finirà. Con la Spagna saranno presi a legnate.



Se non ricordo male non perde dalla trasferta in Francia del 2007.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Quanto mi fa schifo vedere ancora chiellini. Giocatore che se fosse del genoa(ad esempio) non verrebbe MAI preso in causa.
la difesa a 3 migliore è rugani bonucci romagnoli.
Barazagli ormai ha il suo tempo.. vorrei vederlo marcare asensio


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2017)

Non mi aspetto di sicuro una vittoria al Bernabeu, la qualificazione ce la siamo giocata all'andata in quella partitaccia. In casa vincere era più che possibile


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spagna-Italia,qualificazioni mondiali. Gli azzurri arrivano dalla vittoria 2-0 con l'Albania. La Spagna dalla vittoria 2-1 con la Macedonia.
> 
> Spagna-Italia si giocherá allo stadio Bernabeu di Madrid alle 20:45. Arbitra Kuipers.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

per lo meno una pausa nazionale interessante...quando fermano il campionato e giochiamo con Malta Far Oer e robe simili mi sale il nazismo...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2017)

Secondo ci fanno male.


----------



## malos (1 Settembre 2017)

Tutto esaurito al Bernabeu, 80.000 spettatori, che Dio ce la mandi buona...


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2017)

Si gioca col 3412.. Montolivo titolare e Verratti trequartista


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si gioca col 3412.. Montolivo titolare e Verratti trequartista



provato il 4-2-4, questo scemo forte. l'ideale è il 3-4-3. ma metterci a 4 sarebbe la sorpresa, perchè gli spagnoli pensano che giocheremo a 3, come ha detto thiago:"ci stiamo allenando per scardinare quella che in fase difensiva è una difesa a 5 se non a 6". Ma al limite un 4-3-3, col 4-2-4 rischiamo troppo


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Tutto esaurito al Bernabeu, 80.000 spettatori, che Dio ce la mandi buona...



80 mla fischi per pique che distratto regalerà palla al gallo o a insigne che segneranno


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo La Gazzetta:

3-4-1-2

Buffon
Barzagli
Bonucci
Chiellini
Conti
De Rossi
Montolivo
Darmian
Verratti
Immobile
Belotti*


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> 3-4-1-2
> 
> ...



E Insigne? Beh almeno non vediamo Eder titolarissimo..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

forza italia spacchiamogli il c.u.l.o!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

*Chiellini infortunato. Salta Spagna - Italia.*


----------



## Dany20 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini infortunato. Salta Spagna - Italia.*


Proprio la difesa che è il nostro punto forte!?  Prepariamoci a Rugani/Astori.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

*Ventura cambia il modulo dopo l'infortunio di Chiellini. La formazione*


----------



## Roccoro (1 Settembre 2017)

Se si gioca davvero con questo 424 ho davvero molta paura che possa finire in goleada..
Ma non in nostro favore


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se si gioca davvero con questo 424 ho davvero molta paura che possa finire in goleada..
> Ma non in nostro favore



15 belotti 
25 belotti 
60 insigne 
86 belotti


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ventura cambia il modulo dopo l'infortunio di Chiellini. La formazione*



Sarebbe un bella super mossa azzardata ma l'unica cosa che dobbiamo fare è vincere quindi ci sta


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2017)

Curioso di vedere Conti.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

Cmq un 4-3-3 è bandito perché Immobile e Belotti devono giocare assieme per forza? Mah


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cmq un 4-3-3 è bandito perché Immobile e Belotti devono giocare assieme per forza? Mah



Vuoi giocare con parolo o montolivo? Purtroppo pesa l'infortunio di Marchisio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vuoi giocare con parolo o montolivo? Purtroppo pesa l'infortunio di Marchisio



Beh, col 3-5-2 iniziale si sarebbe giocato con Montolivo..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

Ho un sogno... 4-0 al bernabeu. Vendetta


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh, col 3-5-2 iniziale si sarebbe giocato con Montolivo..



Infatti non giochiamo col 3-5-2


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti non giochiamo col 3-5-2



Vabbé, non importa


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cmq un 4-3-3 è bandito perché Immobile e Belotti devono giocare assieme per forza? Mah



Ventura su questo è stato abbastanza categorico nelle ultime interviste. Se giocano Belotti e Immobile non può fare il 433 e siccome vuole farli giocare entrambi.....


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ventura su questo è stato abbastanza categorico nelle ultime interviste. Se giocano Belotti e Immobile non può fare il 433 e siccome vuole farli giocare entrambi.....



Sì sì, è vero, però mi sembra un po' forzata la cosa. No?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ventura cambia il modulo dopo l'infortunio di Chiellini. La formazione*



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ventura cambia il modulo dopo l'infortunio di Chiellini. La formazione*



Con questa squadra in campo siamo sbilanciatissimi. Spero abbia dato chiare indicazioni ad una delle due punte e ai terzini di stare attenti , altrimenti prendiamo palle da tutte le parti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno... 4-0 al bernabeu. Vendetta



Sarebbe davvero il massimo: sportivamente parlando, ho un'avversione nei confronti degli Spagnoli: scorretti e simulatori!


----------



## medjai (1 Settembre 2017)

La Spagna parte favorita. Ovvio preferisco che vinca la mia nazione, ma sempre c'è la stima per l'Italia. Spero sia una buona partita


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni:
**
SPAGNA (4-1-4-1): De Gea; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Piqué, Jordi Alba; Busquets; Isco, Koke, Iniesta, David Silva; Morata. Ct. Lopetegui*
*
ITALIA (4-2-4): Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Belotti, Immobile, Insigne. Ct. Ventura*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> **
> SPAGNA (4-1-4-1): De Gea; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Piqué, Jordi Alba; Busquets; Isco, Koke, Iniesta, David Silva; Morata. Ct. Lopetegui*
> *
> ITALIA (4-2-4): Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Belotti, Immobile, Insigne. Ct. Ventura*



Alla fine giocherà conti con darmian, come dicono alcuni


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni per cm.com 
Spagna(4-1-4-1): De Gea;Carvajal,Sergio Ramos,Pique,Jordi Alba;Busquets;Isco,Koke,Iniesta,David Silva;Morata 
Ct:Lopetegui
Italia(4-2-4):Buffon;Conti,Barzagli,Bonucci,Spinazzola;Verratti,De Rossi;Candreva,Immobile,Belotti,Insigne 
Ct:Ventura*


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque vedere Spinazzola in campo è una cosa indegna. Per come si è comportato è già stato eccessivo convocarlo, figuriamoci metterlo titolare (tra l'altro con 0 minuti giocati)


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Spinazzola per quale motivo? Non gioca da tantissimo.. vabbè abbiamo capito, giocherà sempre lui perchè ormai è della juve.

io avrei sposato Darmian a sinistra e avri messo Conti a destra..


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Spinazzola per quale motivo? Non gioca da tantissimo.. vabbè abbiamo capito, giocherà sempre lui perchè ormai è della juve.



Così almeno quando entra Suso può fare gol


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> **
> SPAGNA (4-1-4-1): De Gea; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Piqué, Jordi Alba; Busquets; Isco, Koke, Iniesta, David Silva; Morata. Ct. Lopetegui*
> *
> ITALIA (4-2-4): Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Belotti, Immobile, Insigne. Ct. Ventura*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Stasea tour de force.. alle 18.30 a brescia per vedere la leonessa ed alle 20.30 a casa per l'italia.. per fortuna che esiste my sky


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

*Ufficiali

Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
*
Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
> *
> Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.



4 punte con la Spagna, questo è pazzo.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo bene


----------



## mandraghe (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
> *
> Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.




4 punte....direi che al 90% subiamo l'imbarcata. Però non me la sento di riproverare Ventura, abbiamo un solo risultato: la vittoria, perdere 1-0 o 5-0 non cambierà la sostanza del girone.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Spinazzola 

Fossi Conti lo sfanculerei e me ne tornerei a casa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spinazzola
> 
> Fossi Conti lo sfanculerei e me ne tornerei a casa



Meglio, si riposano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
> *
> Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, *Spinazzola*; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.



Uno come Spinazzola non dovrebbe nemmeno esser convocato.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
> *
> Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.



Solo con Conte si poteva battere la Spagna e giocare a 100, ma dove volete che vada sto Ventura un mediocre


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Spagna (4-5-1):* De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Iniesta, Koke, Isco, Asensio; Silva. All.: Lopetegui
> *
> Italia (4-2-4):* Buffon; Darmian, Barzagli, Bonucci, Spinazzola; De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Immobile, Belotti, Insigne. All.: Ventura.


Io ci credo, dobbiamo crederci. E poi siamo l'Italia e, per tradizione, in queste partite ci mettiamo il cuore nonostante la netta inferiorità.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Stupido Verratti, pero Busquets e la solita schiffezza


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Uno come Spinazzola non dovrebbe nemmeno esser convocato.



Infatti.
Era meglio De Sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Era meglio De Sciglio



Almeno avrei avuto da ridere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Che disastro, Bonucci.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Sto Assenzio è davvero forte


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Azensio


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci salta la prox. Ottimo torna stanotte a Milanello


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

*Isco 1-0*

Che scandalo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma Buffon?


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2017)

E uno


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Finita. Abbiamo preso gol da Isco haha


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Mezza papera di Buffon. Era quasi centrale.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Addio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Fenomeno Buffon.... Questa poteva prenderla.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffon vada in pensione. Era un tiro quasi centrale


----------



## mandraghe (2 Settembre 2017)

Torniamocene a casa che è meglio...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Nonno Buffone


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Solo Conte poteva con questi bidoni arrivare ai rigori con i tedeschi e far fuori la spagna.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffon ridicolo...ormai va in nazionale per inerzia.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci ha sicuramente sbagliato ma vogliamo parlare dell'inesistente filtro che fa il centrocampo? O di Buffon che ci mette 4 ore a tuffarsi?

Eh ma tanto domani sarà solo colpa di Bonucci, GiggggiNaziunale non si tocca


----------



## Igniorante (2 Settembre 2017)

Scommetto che a Scai nei prossimi giorni parleranno delle fidejussioni del Milan, mica del l'inadeguatezza del Buffone


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

La gente ha già cominciato ad attaccare Bonucci e non Buffon. Idoli 

Meglio così, domani Bonni sarà a Milanello <3


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

ma come mai il nostro mister 100 milioni non ha ancora visto boccia?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Le altre squadre ai Play off fanno ridere.. alla fine ai mondiali ci vanno tranquillamente


----------



## mandraghe (2 Settembre 2017)

Vedere Insigne che fa il terzino fa sanguinare gli occhi. Per esiliarlo sulla fascia meglio non metterlo.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (2 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci ancora lontano da una condizione brillante
Spinazzola... mah
Barzagli se la fa sotto come tutte le partite che contano 
Buffon da pensione, il gol é colpa sua
Candreva semplicemente scarso


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma quella sola di Immobie come è che gioca?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Scommetto che a Scai nei prossimi giorni parleranno delle fidejussioni del Milan, mica del l'inadeguatezza del Buffone



Le coperture finanziarie in barriera gli hanno impedito di vedere la palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le altre squadre ai Play off fanno ridere..* alla fine ai mondiali ci vanno tranquillamente



Non e che questa Italia faccia ridere meno...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (2 Settembre 2017)

Belotti al 20' nessun pallone giocato.. mah


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

E quando segna Belotti


----------



## mandraghe (2 Settembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Belotti al 20' nessun pallone giocato.. mah


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non e che questa Italia faccia ridere meno...



Si okay a parte il gruppo Olanda Francia, ma poi ci sono delle squadracce.. che l'IITALIA non dovrebbe avere problemi


----------



## sette (2 Settembre 2017)

Che portiere di m.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffon


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Boh, ma sto Verratti che ha fatto di così grande in carriera per essere considerato un top?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Hahahahahahaha buffone


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia che pena sto Sventura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Mado, Buffon...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffon... vergogna!!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna con sto Buff0n


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma a che serve andare al Mondiale con Sventura. Dai...


----------



## diavolo (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffone ha 1 over 4.5


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma sto Verratti che ha fatto di così grande in carriera per essere considerato un top?



Viene sempre paragonato a Pirlo.. ma questo è stato di un altro mondo (parlo a livello tecnico)


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2017)

immobile alla lazio sembra un bomber discreto, poi appena varcati i confini nazionali, fallisce ovunque (bvb, siviglia, nazionale...).


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque la difesa della Spagna è infilabile se solo avessimo attaccanti decenti


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna sto ramos


----------



## Sheldon92 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma Suso nemmeno in panchina?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque la difesa della Spagna è infilabile se solo avessimo attaccanti decenti



Ma come c'è mr 100 milioni! (Anche se finora ha avuto un solo pallone)


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Sto Belotti sembra un vecchio di 80 anni


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Certi stop Belotti...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Belotti sembra un vecchio di 80 anni



Come il nato vecchio del barcellona mathew

Benjaim button


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Non era fuorigioco. Ma è un bene che abbia fermato il gioco dato che Belotti si era inciampato su se stesso


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna santa i rinvii del buffone


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come il nato vecchio del barcellona mathew
> 
> Benjaim button




Ahahahhahaahah si


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Sto Verratti...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Chissà Donnarumma come verrebbe giudicato se avesse fatto la stessa prestazione che ha fatto finora Buffon


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma sto Verratti che ha fatto di così grande in carriera per essere considerato un top?



Sarebbe ora che si affermi come un giocatore decisivo in Nazionale, anzichè limitarsi a fare la figurina senza ambizioni al PSG.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma che cavolo mi significa alzare la linea difensiva 10m dopo la metá campo? Se Silva aspetta 1/2 secondo é 2-0!


----------



## VonVittel (2 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia Asensio che mostro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma cosa combinano in due Candreva e Verratti? Osceni


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Anche insigne eterna promessa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Togliamo Immobile e mettiamo un centrcampista


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo mi significa alzare la linea difensiva 10m dopo la metá campo? Se Silva aspetta 1/2 secondo é 2-0!



Anche io non capisco Ventura, oggi secondo me sta svagliando TUTTO


----------



## Schism75 (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque contro la Spagna piena di centrocampisti, non puoi metterne solo 2. Ci voleva un 4-3-3 o un 4-2-3-1. 

Comunque Buffon è un ex portiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Due gol da isco haha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Possiamo giocare anche senza portiere a questo punto

EDIT: In diretta mi sembrava poco reattivo, ora vedo che il tiro era anche bello angolato


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

A casa dai

Giusto Conte poteva fare qualcosa con questi caproni


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna che trash

Sventura in nazionale. Ma come si fa...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffone


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna sto Buffone che bradipo sembra Abbiati


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Eh si scarso Isco, fortuna che abbiamo il fenomeno Verratti


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2017)

E sono due. Qui prendiamo la scoppola


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma porca


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti Belotti Candreva Insigne Immobile sono grandi giocatori solo se gli metti la maglia del Torino, Lazio e Fiorentina. Non puoi andare al mondiale con questa gente


----------



## Milanista (2 Settembre 2017)

che manica de pipponi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Sti cavolo di moduli a 2 punte non servono ad una mazza e di mettono in inferioritá numerica a centrocampo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Questa è la stessa squadra che stava per arrivare in semifinale all'Europeo..

Arridatemi Conte


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2017)

Ci stanno ridicolizzando.

Ma Tavecchio che prolunga il contratto a Ventura?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è la stessa squadra che stava per arrivare in semifinale all'Europeo..
> 
> Arridatemi Conte



Conte giocava con Eder e Pellerotfl


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Verratti Belotti Candreva Insigne Immobile sono grandi giocatori solo se gli metti la maglia del Torino, Lazio e Fiorentina. Non puoi andare al mondiale con questa gente



Già. Meglio non presentarsi al posto di prendere imbarcate


----------



## sacchino (2 Settembre 2017)

Negli ultimi 10 anni l'unica partita bella contro la Spagna l'abbiamo fatta nel girone dell' europeo 2012, giocavamo in 11 in difesa.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Settembre 2017)

Bello schifo. 

Ma cosa pretendi se giochi con Darmian, Spinazzola, Nonno Buffone (appena meglio di Storari ad oggi) e soprattutto quell'incapace di Ventura.

Ma come fai a giocare col 4-2-4?! Ma se Conte ha smesso di usarlo nel 2010 e oggi non ci sono allenatori che fanno giocare così un motivo ci sarà?
È rimasto ai tempi di Bela Guttman questo. Come siamo messi male...


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madonna sto Buffone che bradipo sembra Abbiati



Bonucci invece di girarsi come al suo solito potrebbe anche ricordarsi che i difensori devono uscire


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Beh, i più scafati avevano pronosticato (come al solito) che il passaggio da Conte a Sventura sarebbe stato un vero disastro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è la stessa squadra che stava per arrivare in semifinale all'Europeo..
> 
> Arridatemi Conte



Giocare a 2 con il nano Verratti e il nonno De Rossi contro la Spagna al Bernabeu era un suicidio tattico. Se poi Bonucci fa un errore grottesco e Buffon non entra in campo non puo nemmeno sperare in un miracolo.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Settembre 2017)

In tutto questo imbarazzo è passato inosservato il passaggio di Bonucci di 50m per Belotti.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (2 Settembre 2017)

1) affrontare una squadra che gioca con il 4-6-0 con due soli uomini a centrocampo é stato un suicidio 
2) Buffon é piantato per terra: il tiro era anche angolato ma lui ha fatto fatica anche a sdraiarsi, figuriamoci a spingere sulle gambe; Donnarumma avrebbe preso entrambi i tiri


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Bonucci invece di girarsi come al suo solito potrebbe anche ricordarsi che i difensori devono uscire



Stava marcando uno a centro area. Se Verratti casca come un pirla...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Loro sono più molto più forti, però noi in attacco non azzecchiamo un passaggio neanche per sbaglio. Poi il modulo pazzoide di Ventura non ci aiuta di certo.


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ma sto Verratti che ha fatto di così grande in carriera per essere considerato un top?



Ah boh, siccome gioca a centrocampo è automaticamente il nuovo Pirlo, cosa che non sarà mai


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Bonucci invece di girarsi come al suo solito potrebbe anche ricordarsi che i difensori devono uscire



Buffone invece di bestemmiare come al suo solito potrebbe anche ricordarsi che i portieri possono andare in pensione a 40 anni


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Dentro Pellegrini fuori immobile e dentro conti fuori spinazzola


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stava marcando uno a centro area. Se Verratti casca come un pirla...



È un vizio che ha, vede il tiro e invece di andarci incontro si gira e si piega.

Poi Buffon poteva essere più reattivo e siamo d'accordo, ma il tiro era angolatissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2017)

Quattro punte senza nessuno che le serva, ventura è un pazzo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Prima doppietta di Isco in nazionale. Fino ad adesso aveva fatto appena 3 gol dal 2013 a oggi e solo oggi ne ha fatti 2


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Non si può far giocare ancora Buffon. Per caritá è stato un grande campione ma è il momento che lasci spazio a chi merita adesso e non ha 40 anni


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque quando prendi un mediocre come Ventura cosa puoi aspettarti? Dai su


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> È un vizio che ha, vede il tiro e invece di andarci incontro si gira e si piega.
> 
> Poi Buffon poteva essere più reattivo e siamo d'accordo, ma il tiro era angolatissimo



Il problema è che quando subisci 530 azioni logicamente quelli dietro fanno degli errori (Bonucci ha sulla coscienza metà dei due gol).


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque quando prendi un mediocre come Ventura cosa puoi aspettarti? Dai su



Ai mondiali se arriviamo agli ottavi è un miracolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Settembre 2017)

A Buffon hanno inchiodato i piedi?! Avrà scommesso sulla Spagna sto laido..
Mettere Spinazzola è da esonero. Insigne in nazionale è un Tarozzi con meno voglia, un jesper blomqvist con meno corsa...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Come ho detto ai mondiali ci andranno, anche perché uscire con il Montenegro di turno ...

Ma andranno a casa come al solito ai gironi. Con Sventura non puoi fare nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2017)

Alcuni appunti veloci:

- Buffon: ormai non è più il miglior portiere italiano, comprendo che sia colpa dell' età, ma non bisogna farlo giocare per riconoscenza, tocca a Donnarumma.

- Bonucci: Palesa gli stessi limiti che aveva alla Juve. Come criticavo chi diceva fosse il miglior difensore della galassia, non cambierò idea ora che è rossonero

- Verratti: Qualcuno mi spiega perchè gode di cotanta considerazione? sono serissimo, se Verratti è un grande giocatore, Pirlo cosa era?

- Ventura: mettere Barzagli e Spinazzola che non giocano *DA MAGGIO* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Buffone invece di bestemmiare come al suo solito potrebbe anche ricordarsi che i portieri possono andare in pensione a 40 anni



Certo è più che giusto, ma ciò non toglie che c'è anche l'errore di bonucci


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ai mondiali se arriviamo agli ottavi è un miracolo



Per me usciremo, e male, ai gironi


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alcuni appunti veloci:
> 
> - Buffon: ormai non è più il miglior portiere italiano, comprendo che sia colpa dell' età, ma non bisogna farlo giocare per riconoscenza, tocca a Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Direi corretto


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Certo è più che giusto, ma ciò non toglie che c'è anche l'errore di bonucci



Nessuno lo nega ma quella punizione era decisamente prendibile.
Sul secondo gol l'errore è di Verratti per me, come centrocampista centrale di questo assurdo centrocampo a due deve fare muro in una situazione del genere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma sul primo gol di Isco uno della Spagna ha esultato appena è partito il tiro


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> A Buffon hanno inchiodato i piedi?! Avrà scommesso sulla Spagna sto laido..
> Mettere Spinazzola è da esonero. Insigne in nazionale è un Tarozzi con meno voglia, un jesper blomqvist con meno corsa...


Con l'attacco a 3 Insigne è un fenomeno. Ma vallo a dire a nonno Giampiero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma come mai il nostro mister 100 milioni non ha ancora visto boccia?


visto l'hai nominato


----------



## malos (2 Settembre 2017)

Incomprensibili i rinnovi di due mediocri come Ventura e Di Biagio. Federazione vergognosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Loro sono più molto più forti, però noi in attacco non azzecchiamo un passaggio neanche per sbaglio. Poi il modulo pazzoide di Ventura non ci aiuta di certo.



É il 4-4-2 con cui qualcuno sostiene dovremmo giocare, dato che ci abbiamo vinto tantisssimo.

Usare 2 punte centrali é eoba da medioevo calcistico! Cinpuoi fiocare contro Albania e Lichtestain non con squadre vere!

Basta! Aboliamo per legge l'utilizzo delle,duenpunte centrali!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2017)

Vediamo se riescono a prenderne meno di 5.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Da facebook:
C'è una nuova telecamera per gli juventini " la bonucci cam" ogni volta che sbaglierà qualcosa verrà sottolineato da loro , pensate al nonno in porta va anzi no ora c'è da pompare il grandissimo Howedes.
De rossi ha fatto lo stesso fallo identico 1 minuto prima , nessuno lo dice però .

Ps: tutta l'Italia sta facendo ridere , siamo a settembre ed è sempre la solita minestra , evidente condizione fisica ridicola


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Rivedo una fotocopia del mondiale 2010 quando attaccavamo con pepe iaquinta di Natale e Quagliarella. Gli attaccanti di oggi sono pari pari. Odio il mononeurone ma se fosse convocato probabilmente giocherebbe ancora titolare


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, i più scafati avevano pronosticato (come al solito) che il passaggio da Conte a Sventura sarebbe stato un vero disastro.



non ci voleva molto....ma che caratura internazionale ha ventura ? è uno che non è mai andato oltre torino, pisa, bari....
che sia un bravo tecnico di provincia non si discute, ma guidare la nazionale è un altro paio di maniche. 

questo qua non ha neanche idea cosa sia una partita di champions mi sa.


----------



## Konrad (2 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci sicuramente non è al 100% e si vede. Però noi siamo totalmente senza filtro a centrocampo...con loro che si infilano da tutte le parti. E poi provate a vedervi dov'è Barzagli in ogni occasione pericolosa. Sempre fuori posizione...con Bonucci quasi sempre solo a tenere il centro area


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

Domanda: esiste una squadra al mondo che giochi (bene) con due centravanti veri?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Sto maledicendo Buffon in osco-umbro; far giocare Spinazzola e non Conti è da arresto immediato; ennesima partita indecente di Verratti in nazionale; attacco inesistente: scusate per le veloci annotazioni ma la rabbia non mi permette di stender un discorso organico.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Settembre 2017)

Fortuna che mi sto gustando una cenetta di pesce a lume di candela in riva al mare, e leggo della partita solo grazie a voi, senza dovermi sorbire la visione degli scempi di quest'Italia di mediocri.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Domanda: esiste una squadra al mondo che giochi (bene) con due centravanti veri?



Ma poi due centravanti *identici*.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Settembre 2017)

E a sto punto, se perdiamo, speriamo che sia per un altra papera del Buffone + autogol di Barzagli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Verratti Belotti Candreva Insigne Immobile sono grandi giocatori solo se gli metti la maglia del Torino, Lazio e Fiorentina. Non puoi andare al mondiale con questa gente



e chi chiami?? Bomber di Napoli Milan Inter Roma e Napoli c'è ne sono? 
mi pare di no.. almeno non mi pare che siano Italiani


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ci voleva molto....ma che caratura internazionale ha ventura ? è uno che non è mai andato oltre torino, pisa, bari....
> che sia un bravo tecnico di provincia non si discute, ma guidare la nazionale è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> questo qua non ha neanche idea cosa sia una partita di champions mi sa.


C'è da dire che non c'erano alternative, al massimo, l'unico era Roberto Mancini (che a me non piace, ma ha la caratura internazionale ideale).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma sto Verratti ha fatto una partita buona nella maglia del Italia? Una?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque quando prendi un mediocre come Ventura cosa puoi aspettarti? Dai su



Non é vhe le altre nazionali abbiano fenomeni in panchina. Prmai le federazioni sono vasi di coccio, gli allenatori forti vanno altrove.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e chi chiami?? Bomber di Napoli Milan Inter Roma e Napoli c'è ne sono?
> mi pare di no.. almeno non mi pare che siano Italiani



Ma infatti nessuno non è colpa di Ventura. Ma sta gente se vuole crescere deve giocare nelle grandi. Belotti cosa ci sta a fare al Torino


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2017)

Oramai siamo agli spareggi. Speriamo di non beccare una squadra forte.

Solo io ho la sensazione che è questione di carattere? Loro mi sembrano più "cattivi".


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2017)

Vi ricordate quando si parlava di Ventura tra i candidati per il Milan?  Quando al Torino sembrava il profeta del calcio? Cos'abbiamo scampato


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma poi due centravanti *identici*.



Appunto. Avrebbe più senso mettere quel pippone di Eder, figuriamoci...


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é vhe le altre nazionali abbiano fenomeni in panchina. Prmai le federazioni sono vasi di coccio, gli allenatori forti vanno altrove.



Va beh ma Ventura vuol dire aver davvero toccato il fondo, se non si può aver un top allora cerco uno Spalletti, un Gasperini, uno che almeno abbia dimostrato qualche minimo risultato nella vita


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Domanda: esiste una squadra al mondo che giochi (bene) con due centravanti veri?



Non lo fa nessuno.

Ma non credo sia questa la causa della nostra sconfitta.

Certo, sarebbe stato intelligente giocare con Candreva Belotti Insigne davanti, e mettere un centrocampista in più al posto di Immobile.

Ventura ha voluto fare il fenomeno.

Ora a molti verrà un infarto, ma io avrei messo..... IL CAPITONE.

Scommetto che sarebbe stata una di quelle rare partite dove avrebbe fatto bene. Non scherzo.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna che trash


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Vorrei anche sapere come questi spagnoli corrono come cavalli al 2 settembre.. mah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Cancrena lol


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dove ha mirato Candreva


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti e Candreva....fanno solo ridere


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Oddio che tiraccio aveva fatto Candreva


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Candreva ahahahahah


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma Bernadeschi è stato convocato? Mettere lui sulla destra e un centrocampista al posto di immobile no eh


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Se gioca Can d'Eva c'e speranza per tutti


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ma Bernadeschi è stato convocato? Mettere lui sulla destra e un centrocampista al posto di immobile no eh



È in panchina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque quando prendi un mediocre come Ventura cosa puoi aspettarti? Dai su



ma ricordo male io? Conte nn era affetto di pareggite nelle qualificazioni?


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo fa Certo, sarebbe stato intelligente giocare con Candreva Belotti Insigne davanti, e mettere un centrocampista in più al posto di Immobile.



Lo sanno anche le pietre che la Spagna gioca con zero attaccanti e 491846 palleggiatori, ma a Ventura non è giunta questa voce.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque, una cosa a difesa della nazionale:

Possiamo disquisire quanto vogliamo, sui singoli, su Ventura, ma bisogna ammettere che la Spagna ha messo in tribuna giocatori che sarebbero i migliori nell' Italia. Vedi Suso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Quando ti presenti con candreva e spinazzola al bernabeu devi pagare gli antiemetici agli spettatori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma poca vacca! Ma cosa ci vuole a capire che va tolta una cavolo di punta!


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Koke e Renato


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

"Prima di questa partita, a Spinazzola non sono stati concessi minuti"

Ma questi della Rai ce l'hanno un briciolo di dignità?


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

E quando segna...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Se ciao


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Belotti sta sbagliando troppi gol.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Prima di questa partita, a Spinazzola non sono stati concessi minuti"
> 
> Ma questi della Rai ce l'hanno un briciolo di dignità?



Servi del padrone come tanti altri.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quando segna...



Cairo sta pensando di aumentare la clausola a 150 milioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che non c'erano alternative, al massimo, l'unico era *Roberto Mancini *(che a me non piace, ma ha la caratura internazionale ideale).




a qualcuno piace Mancini?
anzi qualcuno pensa che Roberto sia un Allenatore?
io in lui vedo la bravura nel farsi comprare i giocatori.. il dopo no comment


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Settembre 2017)

Lasciamo perdere i le critiche ai giocatori (nemmeno Messi in nazionale fa la differenza, per dire) ma Ventura oltre ad aver sbagliato tutto le scelte gioca un calcio anni '70. Difesa e contropiede.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Va beh ma Ventura vuol dire aver davvero toccato il fondo, se non si può aver un top allora cerco uno Spalletti, un Gasperini, uno che almeno abbia dimostrato qualche minimo risultato nella vita



Spalletti troppo costoso, Gasperini proprio no! Non ha retyo la,pressione all'Inter , digurati in nazionale!
É un allenatore di campo.

Puoi permetterti un Pioli o promuvere Di Biagio.... queste sono le alternative


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spalletti troppo costoso, Gasperini proprio no! Non ha retyo la,pressione all'Inter , digurati in nazionale!
> É un allenatore di campo.
> 
> Puoi permetterti un Pioli o promuvere Di Biagio.... queste sono le alternative



Siamo a posto allora


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Che pena sto Darmia non fa nulla


----------



## Crox93 (2 Settembre 2017)

I record di Ventura 

Vergognosi in Rai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Vedi la Spagna e noti che il pallone sembra il loro miglior amico.

Vedi l'Italia e il pallone che sembra una patata bollente da scaricare al piu presto possibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Sta Nazionale non combinerà mai niente anche perché schiava del passato. Non é possibile che giochino ancora titolari gente che ha vinto il mondiale con noi 11 anni fa cotti a puntino. Il problema è anche dei media e dei tifosi, se stasera l'errore di Buffon l'avesse fatto Gigio domani ci sarebbero titoloni con la richiesta di ghigliottinare Donnarumma. Ancora oggi c'e gente che dibatte sul ritiro di Totti. Figuratevi


----------



## Schism75 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ancora non ha fatto un cambio per modificare l'assetto tattico. Una cosa da licenziamento immediato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> I record di Ventura
> 
> Vergognosi in Rai



Si, sono rimasto di sasso 

Ventura il miglior allenatore dell'universo


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Maccheroni capitan ovvio.

Madonna che telecronisti...peggio dei giocatori in campo.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sta Nazionale non combinerà mai niente anche perché schiava del passato. Non é possibile che giochino ancora titolari gente che ha vinto il mondiale con noi 11 anni fa cotti a puntino. Il problema è anche dei media e dei tifosi, se stasera l'errore di Buffon l'avesse fatto Gigio domani ci sarebbero titoloni con la richiesta di ghigliottinare Donnarumma. Ancora oggi c'e gente che dibatte sul ritiro di Totti. Figuratevi



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maccheroni capitan ovvio.
> 
> Madonna che telecronisti...peggio dei giocatori in campo.



Capiscili Mario, in Rai devono essere anziani in TUTTO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Non per cercare scuse ma in Spagna l'arbitraggio e sempre a senso unico. Gestione cartellini (solo Italia) e del fuorigioco inventato di Belotti sono esempi classici.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

ahahahahahaha la tecnica di Mr. 100 milioni


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Mah, sto Belotti


----------



## nabucco (2 Settembre 2017)

Perché suso non è neanche in panchina?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, sono rimasto di sasso
> 
> Ventura il miglior allenatore dell'universo



Tra l'altro è una statistica falsata dal fatto che siccome sei con la Spagna sei stato "costretto" a vincerle tutte e tenerti di passo.. mentre negli altri anni sempre con squadrette e dunque ti permettevi di fare i vari pareggini tipo Bulgaria di turno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Il fenomeno Belotti


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

E dire che di occasioni da gol ne hanno avute, ma le hanno buttate tutte nel cestino.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Sventura con le mani ai fiachi.. pensa di essere Mussolini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Candreva e uno dei giocatori calcisticamente piu ignoranti in circolazione


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dio mio sto Cancrena come gioca

4 attaccanti e tutti tiri alle stelle.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Basta Candreva


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Candreva e uno dei giocatori calcisticamente piu ignoranti in circolazione



Si ricorda di segnare solo contro di noi sto maledetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

Ventura è un altro allenatore mediocre stile Prandelli. E dire che rispetto agli altri anni l'Italia ha buoni giocatori in prospettiva, però serve un grande allenatore che tiri fuori il meglio da loro


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Ahahahhahaaha ma che ha fatto Isco a Verratti??


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Si vabbè Isco ma cos'è


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti Umiliato


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti deriso da Isco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Entrano Bernadeschi e Eder.

Forse Ventura ha visto giocare a FIFA o PES troppe volte il suo nipote perche gestisce la partita come una partita di FIFA. Sono sotto? Dai, metto altri attaccanti e viva!


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Quant'è che ha rifiutato il Psg dal Barça per Verratti? 100 milioni?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaaha ma che ha fatto Isco a Verratti??



ci sarà da ridere quando il maiale raiola vorrà portarlo via da parigi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

Cambio malefico. Cioe...Ventura non ci capisce niente. Continua con la sua tattica pazza nonostante sia evidente che abbiamo problemi a far partire l'azione perche De Rossi e Verratti sono sempre coperti


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ventura è un altro allenatore mediocre stile Prandelli. E dire che rispetto agli altri anni l'Italia ha buoni giocatori in prospettiva, però serve un grande allenatore che tiri fuori il meglio da loro



Non ricordo un allenatore così scarso onestamente. Oltre ad avere una personalità mediocre mi sembra anche stupido.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Mo segna pure Morata


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Settembre 2017)

Non mettiamolo un centrocampista aspettiamo il terzo gol. Certo che Ventura è pure stupidamente orgoglioso.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma quant'è vecchio Iniesta??
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Questi per percularci faranno entrare pure Villa


----------



## VonVittel (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma finché questo demente si fissa con sto modulo vecchio come lui è chiaro che non andiamo da nessuna parte. Due in mezzo al campo contro una squadra che gioca invece con SEI centrocampisti. E mica cambia. Mamma mia.

Ma poi ci sono certi cessi che non so come facciano a essere titolari. 
Se l'Italia giocasse in Serie A arriverebbe settima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Settembre 2017)

ahahahaha Verratti letteralmente distrutto oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Isco continua ad irridere verratti


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Conte aveva capito che questi sono dei bidoni e che l'unico modo per comensare il talento è la condizione atetlico.. ovvero una squadra che corre e pressa.

Non a caso contro la Spagna agli ottavi, l'italia correva a 1000 oggi il contrario


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2017)

Una pippa come allenatore, pipponi a raffica in campo, ecco l'Italietta di oggi...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Giustamente noi mettiamo Gabbiadini per rispondere a Morata


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quant'è vecchio Iniesta??
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Più che altro prima non aveva i capelli ora gli ha.. O.O


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti avrà bisogno di uno psicologo dopo sta partita


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mo segna pure Morata



Eccallà


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2017)

Profetico [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma dimettiti va


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Più che altro prima non aveva i capelli ora gli ha.. O.O



Ahahahahhaha


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2017)

E vai di goleada....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Settembre 2017)

Umiliazione più che giusta...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

Ahahahah


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ritiratevi


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci e Barzagli malissimo


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

E sono 3


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2017)

Ventura è un disastro, dovrebbe dare le dimissioni....


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma come, Morata esulta? Ha segnato ai suoi amichetti e si permette di esultare?


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bonucci e Barzagli malissimo



Spettatori non paganti


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Morata quando entra a partita in corso è a dir poco devastante. Certo vedere Ventura con le mani sui bordi del tetto della panchina in segno di rassegnazione è un immagine triste, emblematica quanto reale. Una scena che simboleggia in modo perfetto questa partita a dir poco oscena.


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

Non siamo fenomeni, ma di certo nemmeno così a terra


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Peccato avrei sperato segnasse l'Italia e poi Asensio


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Penso che Ventura potrebbe fare solamente, ma a stento, il CT della nazionale dei tossicodipendenti.


----------



## Konrad (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma David Villa gioca ancora?


----------



## diavolo (2 Settembre 2017)

Verratti dopo questa partita vale 5€


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Conte nascondeva tutti i limiti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

Comunque basta beccare una squadra media nella giornata si che al mondiale non ci andiamo con sto qua in panchina


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Siamo a posto allora



Ma non serve un allenatore.

Serve una scuola, un modomdi giocare .

La spagna ha dominato decenni con Del Boosque che era tipo Ventura. Il fatto é che gli spagnoli sanno giocare.


----------



## InsideTheFire (2 Settembre 2017)

Da spettatore neutrale mi chiedo come si fa a schierare 2 centrocampisti contro una squadra la spagna che gioca con 2 difensori e altri 8 che si passano la palla in continuazione...a tratti sembrava un torello...possibile che un ct non riesca a vedere ste cose così lampanti? Ci sta la differenza di tasso tecnico...la condizione fisica...ma sbagliare così chiaramente a livello tattico a questi livelli non è accettabile...Conte avrebbe portato a casa uno 0-0 che almeno salvava la faccia...


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Verratti dopo questa partita vale 5€



Marco è fortissimo, capita. 
Per me i mondiali li vinciamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma Buffon che consola Morata mentre Spinazzola soffre due metri più in là?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

I tifosi spagnoli che incitano l'allenatore a far entrare Villa per percularci dimostra quanto siamo caduti in basso


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> a qualcuno piace Mancini?
> anzi qualcuno pensa che Roberto sia un Allenatore?
> io in lui vedo la bravura nel farsi comprare i giocatori.. il dopo no comment


Infatti l'ho scritto che a me non piace tra parentesi. In ogni caso, non ci avrebbe fatto fare una figura peggiore di oggi. Prevedo tempi molto bui per la nazionale. E se, e ripeto SE riuscissimo a qualificarci per il mondiale non andremo oltre la fase a gironi per la terza volta di fila.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma ventura non si vergogna? Che idiota arrogante..
Una puntualizzazione su Isco: giocatore sublime..uno potrebbe guardarlo 100ore senza stancarsi..rispetto a insigne siamo 10 categorie sopra..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque basta beccare una squadra media nella giornata si che al mondiale non ci andiamo con sto qua in panchina



Ma non credo dai, i Play off si supereranno. Le altre squadra seconde fanno pena.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Settembre 2017)

Da tempo non vedevo un allenatore più inutile di Ventura, nemmeno nei cinepanettoni di Natale.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Settembre 2017)

Telecronaca rai oscena. Partita preparata folle. E non ha nemmeno apportato un correttivo tattico. Niente. Hai penalizzato pure il giocatore più forte offensivo, facendogli fare l'esterno del centrocampo. Oltre ad aver fatto giocare spinazzola che non gioca da mesi, quando hai un treno in panchina. L'allenatore conta eccome. Conte con questi giocatori, la sfondava la Spagna.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Settembre 2017)

Ventura è da prendere a badilate comunque.

Infinita ignoranza calcistica.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conte nascondeva tutti i limiti..



Ma Conte 3 anni non lo sopporta neache sua madre.
Un uomo odioso, che non vorrei neanche dipinto nella mia squadra, soprattutto se fossi un giocatore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non serve un allenatore.
> 
> Serve una scuola, un modomdi giocare .
> 
> La spagna ha dominato decenni con Del Boosque che era tipo Ventura. Il fatto é che gli spagnoli sanno giocare.



Basta un buon allenatore. Basta ripensare a quello che ha fatto Conte, seppure coi suoi difetti, plasmò una squadra tostissima ed erano 3/4 di cessi. Non fosse stata per qualche sua fissazione per me fottevamo pure la Germania all'Europeo.


----------



## Casnop (2 Settembre 2017)

Schierare due soli centrocampisti di ruolo contro la Nazionale più manovriera al mondo, che umilmente ha rinunciato ad attaccanti di ruolo per rafforzare il reparto in cui eccelle, è segno di grave impreparazione tattica. Incredibile default di Giampiero Ventura, la sua Nazionale al punto più basso da otto anni a questa parte.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ventura ha la scusa pronta che il campionato doveva iniziare prima


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non serve un allenatore.
> 
> Serve una scuola, un modomdi giocare .
> 
> La spagna ha dominato decenni con Del Boosque che era tipo Ventura. Il fatto é che gli spagnoli sanno giocare.



Aspetta... ho letto bene?

Che era Del Bosque?!?!? Parliamo di uno che in carriera ha vinto tutto. Comprese due coppe dei campioni. Ventura che ha vinto? Un campionato pulcini?


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Settembre 2017)

4-2-4 al bernabeu, con la Spagna, ma di che parliamo?! Inutile far diventare tutti delle pippe al sugo, questo è stato un suicidio tattico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è una statistica falsata dal fatto che siccome sei con la Spagna sei stato "costretto" a vincerle tutte e tenerti di passo.. mentre negli altri anni sempre con squadrette e dunque ti permettevi di fare i vari pareggini tipo Bulgaria di turno.



???? 
guarda che le devi giocare lo stesso.. 
e se lo fai vinci e punto.. cosa di permetti ?? cosa risparmi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non serve un allenatore.
> 
> Serve una scuola, un modomdi giocare .
> 
> La spagna ha dominato decenni con Del Boosque che era tipo Ventura. Il fatto é che gli spagnoli sanno giocare.



Noi abbiamo buttato al gabinetto la NOSTRA scuola che portava vittorie x inseguire il mito del "bel gioco"..


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2017)

Esce Asensio ed entra Saul, esce Belotti entra Eder. Questi sono i nostri cambi.

Sul gol di Morata in 5 a difendere contro 2 e nonostante tutto ci fanno gol. Gli unici convinti di giocarcela contro gli spagnoli erano i giornalisti.
Ora se ne usciranno con la solita scusa che a settembre noi non siamo mai in forma, che loro giocano da più partite, ecc ecc


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo buttato al gabinetto la NOSTRA scuola che portava vittorie x inseguire il mito del "bel gioco"..



Infatti, storicamente l'Italia non ha mai avuto una scuola. Anzi solo quella del sapersi difendere. Proprio sta fissazione del fare gioco per forza ha distrutto tutto.. questa fissazione del fare tiki taka e copiare gli spagnoli.


----------



## Black (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspetta... ho letto bene?
> 
> Che era Del Bosque?!?!? Parliamo di uno che in carriera ha vinto tutto. Comprese due coppe dei campioni. Ventura che ha vinto? Un campionato pulcini?



infatti. Ventura=Del Bosque non si può sentire.... allora possiamo dire Bacca=Cavani o altre amenità del genere


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

El Guaje


----------



## Schism75 (2 Settembre 2017)

Isco è maturato dal punto di vista mentale e fisico ed ha trovato una continuità durante i 90 minuti. In questo momento, è il miglior centrocampista al mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspetta... ho letto bene?
> 
> Che era Del Bosque?!?!? Parliamo di uno che in carriera ha vinto tutto. Comprese due coppe dei campioni. Ventura che ha vinto? Un campionato pulcini?


Ma infatti, ma stiamo scherzando? Ventura con Del Bosque? E' come dire che Prandelli è uguale a Marcello Lippi.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma Conte 3 anni non lo sopporta neache sua madre.
> Un uomo odioso, che non vorrei neanche dipinto nella mia squadra, soprattutto se fossi un giocatore



Con pensieri del genere non si vince niente, né come Club né come Nazionale.
Conte tutta la vita, al Milan, in Nazionale, anche come allenatore della squadra di freccette del paese.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

David Villa è un giocatore che ho sempre adorato... che animale che era ai tempi del Barça


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente è finito questo inferno. Ma quando torneremo ad essere una nazionale temibile??? Tra 10 anni ce la faremo?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Che sfigato ventura..pure la giacca ed i pantaloni più grandi del fisico.. almeno farsi un sarto su misura no?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Settembre 2017)

Che imbarazzo Ventura. Tra lui e Di Biagio abbiamo i peggiori tecnici possibili


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2017)

Disfatta annunciata con Ventura. Comunque inutile rimpiangere Conte. Conte non vedeva l'ora di andarsene. È aveva ragione.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Settembre 2017)

La verità è che con questi giocatori la puoi mettere solo sul piano atletico... corsa corsa e corsa... perchè sul piano tecnico è inutile pure parlarne..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti, storicamente l'Italia non ha mai avuto una scuola. Anzi solo quella del sapersi difendere. Proprio sta fissazione del fare gioco per forza ha distrutto tutto.. questa fissazione del fare tiki taka e copiare gli spagnoli.



L'Italia è sempre stata gran portieri, difensori top, terzini tosti, sostanza a centrocampo, bomberone davanti e un giocatore di classe (rivera, conti, bsggio, totti)..
Cosi vincevamo
Ma siccome gli altri ci davano dei catenacciari noi ******* ci siamo inventati di voler fare i fenomeni
E questi sono i risultati..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Settembre 2017)

con Conte come Allenatore in serie A che non si la Juve 
finisce le partite con 8/9 giocatori ogni partita o quasi.. 
tale e quale a Mourinho tra l'altro (solo contropiedi)


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2017)

Rinnoviamo ancora a Ventura...


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Finito sto scempio


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ma quanto sono sfigati sti giocatori e allenatori che dopo una umiliazione se ne escono con la sconfitta che serve a crescere??
Mai visto nessuno crescere con le umiliazioni


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2017)

Come il 99% delle persone aveva detto il 424 con la Spagna era un suicidio. Centrocampo inesistente... se poi anche verratti sembrava scarso quanto jose mauri...
Peggior partita che io ricordi


----------



## Black (2 Settembre 2017)

ho sentito una buona notizia però. Bonucci squalificato, salta la prossima con la nazionale


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono sfigati sti giocatori e allenatori che dopo una umiliazione se ne escono con la sconfitta che serve a crescere??
> *Mai visto nessuno crescere con le umiliazioni*


Se domani esonerassimo Ventura per prendere uno tra Ancelotti e Conte portandoli via dalle loro squadre sì che le umiliazioni aiuterebbero  .

Ma ovviamente stiamo parlando di fantasia. Che orrore pensare di giocare il mondiale (sempre se lo disputeremo) con Ventura.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2017)

Una delle follie tattiche più eclatanti della storia, ventura oggi ha dimostrato di essere un dilettante vero


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (2 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Peccato avrei sperato segnasse l'Italia e poi Asensio



4-1 Asensio


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Buffon è anche orsa che si ritiri come hanno fatto lahm, rooney..


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Settembre 2017)

Hanno giocato con gli infradito e ci hanno pure preso a pallonate. Che vergogna...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Ora capite la grandezza di Conte, si?


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Settembre 2017)

Prestazione sinceramente imbarazzante,col 4-2-4 ne immaginavo una brutta, ma non così. I nostri non ci hanno capito niente. Comunque Buffon potrebbe anche avere la decenza di farsi da parte,ormai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono sfigati sti giocatori e allenatori che dopo una umiliazione se ne escono con la sconfitta che serve a crescere??
> Mai visto nessuno crescere con le umiliazioni



Ricordo ancora di quando i media nostrani esaltarono Prandelli dopo aver perso una finale 4 a 0. Sempre più malati di mente


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ancelotti nuovo CT


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

Dai pensiamo a Israele e forza italia!!! 
Saremo la sorpresa del mondiale( lo penso davvero)


----------



## Cenzo (2 Settembre 2017)

Anche Sarri farebbe giocare l'Italia meglio di Ventura


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora capite la grandezza di Conte, si?



Un grande. Speriamo che venga esonerato il più presto magari lo prendiamo noi.

E' quello che ci serve ad oggi.


----------



## Rossonero97 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ventura che si dimetta immediatamente. Contro una squadra come la Spagna costruita su grandi palleggiatori non si può giocare con 4 attaccanti.
Si doveva giocare con il 352 con buffon barzagli bonucci rugani conti darmian de Rossi verratti Parolo Immobile belotti.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Si ritira prima donnarumma di buffon


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2017)

Con il 424 abbiamo fatto pena non solo in difesa, ma anche in attacco nonostante i 4 attaccanti. 0 idee di gioco. Sembravano essere lì per caso


----------



## Dany20 (2 Settembre 2017)

Già siamo scarsi, poi con il 4-2-4 contro questi dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## fra29 (2 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un grande. Speriamo che venga esonerato il più presto magari lo prendiamo noi.
> 
> E' quello che ci serve ad oggi.



Conte è il migliore al mondo.. con sta rosa forse vincerebbe lo scudo.
Unico dubbio temo non sarebbe la squadra ideale e la rosa adatta per il suo gioco.. 
Mi pare uno che ama altri tipi da giocatori da plasmare a dovere..
Insomma è molto lontano dal DNA rossonero..


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Già siamo scarsi, poi con il 4-2-4 contro questi dove vogliamo andare.



Infatti, oggi Ventura ha regalato l'centrocampo e cosi la partita, secondo me i giocatori ci sono..

Buffon (Donnarumma)
Barzagli (Rugani) Bonucci (Caldara) Chiellini (Romagnoli)
Candreva (Conti) Parolo (Florenzi) De Rossi (Jorginho) Verratti (Bonaventura) Darmian (Spinazzola)
Berardi (Bernardeschi, Insigne) Belotti (Inmobile)​


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con pensieri del genere non si vince niente, né come Club né come Nazionale.
> Conte tutta la vita, al Milan, in Nazionale, anche come allenatore della squadra di freccette del paese.



Busti, io invece l'Antonia neanche come allenatrice della squadra di freccette del paese. Tra l'altro la nostra natura é la champions e lui li non é in grado neanche di passare i gironi con il Real?

Vi ricordate quando andó via dalla Juve perché era impossibile essere competitivi in champions? Ecco Allegri. E ripeto Allegri mica Mourinho o Ancelotti... due finali in 3 anni.

In coppa nin ci capisce una mazza, i giocatori dopo pochi mesi non lo sopportano, spacca l'ambiente (vedi Costa..).

Per favore l'Antonia No!


----------



## Heaven (3 Settembre 2017)

Non capisco la fissazione di Ventura per la coppia Immobile-Belotti.
Non contesto il modulo coraggioso, ma Insigne non puoi lasciarlo a fare il terzino. Per me davanti servono Insigne-Belotti. Spero anche inserisca qualche volto nuovo come Jorginho e nel recupero di Florenzi.

Se arriveremo al mondiale, come sempre dovrà salvarci l'esaltazione per i big match in cui alcune pippe diventano top player

Ps. La BBC + Buffon nelle partite importanti fa quasi sempre pena


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si ritira prima donnarumma di buffon


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2017)

Era il giugno 2016 quando l'italia di conte con un 3-5-2 ( in realtà potrei definirlo 3-6-1 perchè eder galleggiava tra le linee) dava una sonora lezione di calcio agli spagnoli. 
Tanta densità in mezzo al campo per distruggere il possesso palla degli spagnoli, per essere padroni del gioco e per punire poi gli iberici nelle loro canoniche mancanze difensive . Squadra corta e determinata perchè sapeva esattamente cosa fare, come farlo e quando farlo.
Ventura ieri col suo 4-2-4 ha in una sola mossa :
-consegnato palla e centrocampo agli spagnoli;
-messo il nostro miglior uomo (insigne ) fuori ruolo;
-isolato le punte
-perso partita e primo posto.
Allenatore mediocre , partita preparata malissimo, asfaltati senza attenuanti.
Piccola considerazione su barzagli e buffon : la vecchiaia è una carogna ma va accettata.
Il gol preso su punizione ha del clamoroso per la pochissima esplosività muscolare, il gol del 3-0 che nasce da un 2 vs 2 nel quale in uno scatto breve morata brucia barzagli è eloquente del logorio fisico del difensore.
Massimo rispetto per questi due giocatori ma bisogna voltare pagina, subito.
Donnarumma in panca scalpita , il mondiale deve esser suo.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Il senso di far giocare spinazzola e non conti?


----------



## dolmer (3 Settembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non capisco la fissazione di Ventura per la coppia Immobile-Belotti.
> Non contesto il modulo coraggioso, ma Insigne non puoi lasciarlo a fare il terzino. Per me davanti servono Insigne-Belotti. Spero anche inserisca qualche volto nuovo come Jorginho e nel recupero di Florenzi.
> 
> Se arriveremo al mondiale, come sempre dovrà salvarci l'esaltazione per i big match in cui alcune pippe diventano top player
> ...




Beh insomma. Sono arrivati in finale d'europeo e battuti solo ai rigori dalla Germania.

Il problema semmai ieri è stato l'allenatore. Non ci vuole un genio a capire che se giochi col centrocampo a 2 contro un centrocampo a 5, tecnicamente molto forte, la palla non la vedi mai.

Oltretutto la Spagna sfonda solo centralmente, tant'è che ieri non aveva nemmeno un esterno, quindi l'ABC del calcio vuole che rinforzi il tuo centro. Non è un caso che Ventura non ha mai allenato una grande squadra eh...


----------



## Torros (3 Settembre 2017)

qui più che grandezza di Conte, capisco l'incontenenza statosferica di Ventura, che piazza due centrocapisti contro i 6 spagnoli per non parlare delle sue interviste idiote.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Settembre 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> qui più che grandezza di Conte, capisco l'incontenenza statosferica di Ventura, che piazza due centrocapisti contro i 6 spagnoli per non parlare delle sue interviste idiote.



Lui nel campo non aveva visto coccodrilli o serpenti...gli servono un bel paio di occhiali, ce n'erano una quindicina e altri dieci in gabbia...


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2017)

Non serve neanche andare da Conte, anche Inzaghi lo avrebbe capito che un 4-2-4 contro la Spagna non aveva senso. La fissazione per quella coppia d'attacco non la capirò mai


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era il giugno 2016 quando l'italia di conte con un 3-5-2 ( in realtà potrei definirlo 3-6-1 perchè eder galleggiava tra le linee) dava una sonora lezione di calcio agli spagnoli.
> Tanta densità in mezzo al campo per distruggere il possesso palla degli spagnoli, per essere padroni del gioco e per punire poi gli iberici nelle loro canoniche mancanze difensive . Squadra corta e determinata perchè sapeva esattamente cosa fare, come farlo e quando farlo.
> Ventura ieri col suo 4-2-4 ha in una sola mossa :
> -consegnato palla e centrocampo agli spagnoli;
> ...


Sogna pure ad occhi aperti fratello rossonero, la Juve è una mafia e la nazionale altrettanto, Buffon deve giocare sempre e comunque, perché deve battere il record di mondiali disputati, perché hanno già deciso (ma chissà perché solo la stampa in Italia) che è il miglior portiere di tutti i tempi, ecc... Già alla presentazione del campionato è stato detto in tutte le salse che "L'immenso Buffon in questa stagione batterà anche il record di presenze di Maldini". Nulla da dire sulla sua carriera, per carità, ma sul primo gol è stato imbarazzante.


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Settembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non capisco la fissazione di Ventura per la coppia Immobile-Belotti.
> Non contesto il modulo coraggioso, ma Insigne non puoi lasciarlo a fare il terzino. Per me davanti servono Insigne-Belotti. Spero anche inserisca qualche volto nuovo come Jorginho e nel recupero di Florenzi.
> 
> Se arriveremo al mondiale, come sempre dovrà salvarci l'esaltazione per i big match in cui alcune pippe diventano top player
> ...



Più che altro chisllini è infortunato, barzagli ne ha 36 e a fine anno termina la carriera, Buffon 40 idem con patate, l'unico è bonucci che ha comunque dei limiti come li aveva alla Juve.

Quindi ormai parlare di bbbc è sbagliato, ormai secondo me non esiste più, l'anno scorso in CL il canto del cigno secondo me.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Più che altro chisllini è infortunato, barzagli ne ha 36 e a fine anno termina la carriera, Buffon 40 idem con patate, l'unico è bonucci che ha comunque dei limiti come li aveva alla Juve.
> 
> Quindi ormai parlare di bbbc è sbagliato, ormai secondo me non esiste più, l'anno scorso in CL il canto del cigno secondo me.



Infatti. Chiaro, è facile parlare col senno di poi, ma un 4-3-3 con Conti Bonucci Rugani Darmian per me non sarebbe stato così male.


----------



## James Watson (3 Settembre 2017)

Una sconfitta che arriva da lontano.
Divario atletico pressoché imbarazzante, tecnicamente siamo indietro anni luce rispetto agli spagnoli e non sarà semplice recuperare questo gap nel giro di pochi anni (ammesso che si voglia veramente colmare questo distacco). In più, a tutto questo aggiungiamo la folle idea di giocare con un centro campo a 2 formato da un giocatore ormai nella fase discendente della carriera e un'altro che, oltre a non aver mai brillato ieri, ha degli evidentissimi limiti dal punto di vista fisico, contro una squadra che fa del possesso palla veloce, delle triangolazioni e della capacità di saltare il primo uomo una caratteristica fondante del proprio gioco. Chapeau perché veramente di peggio non penso fosse possibile fare.


----------



## sacchino (3 Settembre 2017)

I nostri migliori risultati li abbiamo ottenuti con:

1 portiere (non ex)
1 punta (nel 2006 non c'era nemmeno quella)
2 marcatori (mangiacaviglie)
1 jolly d'attacco con i piedi superbuoni
6 centrocampisti/difensori (votati alla tattica estrema)

ed appunto tanta tattica e gioco in funzione dell' avversario.

Non ci vuole molto


----------



## medjai (3 Settembre 2017)

Sono contento per la vittoria della mia nazionale. Ma un po' deluso per la partita dell'Italia. Non so come si può uscire con due centrocampisti contro la Spagna, è stato un suicidio tattico. Comunque l'Italia ci sarà al mondiale ma manca lavorare e sistemare tanto per diventare più competitivi.


----------



## z-Traxx (3 Settembre 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Sono contento per la vittoria della mia nazionale. Ma un po' deluso per la partita dell'Italia. Non so come si può uscire con due centrocampisti contro la Spagna, è stato un suicidio tattico. Comunque l'Italia ci sarà al mondiale ma manca lavorare e sistemare tanto per diventare più competitivi.



Infatti mi chiedo cosa aveva in mente Ventura, ha mandato allo sbaraglio una squadra per il suo orgoglio, questi sono gli allenatori da evitare, sono quelli che non leggono le situazioni e non sanno cambiare, giocare con 2 centrocampisti contro 6 dei loro è da suicidio, già con 4/5 facevi fatica, figuriamoci così, certe volte vedi cose allucinanti, gente che poi prende miliardi


----------



## de sica (3 Settembre 2017)

Inutile aggiungere altre parole, perché molti di voi hanno già detto tutto. Ieri è mancato tutto. Oltre alla follia di regalare il centrocampo alle furie rosse. Quello che però mi manda in bestia sono le scelte di alcuni giocatori, ormai a fine carriera. E mi riferisco a barzagli, de Rossi e sopratutto Buffon. Se si vuole provare a costruire qualcosa d'interessante per Russia 2018 (spareggio permettendo), c'è il dovere di lanciare i nuovi che emergono, e parlo di conti, Donnarumma, bernardeschi, romagnoli ect


----------



## dolmer (3 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Inutile aggiungere altre parole, perché molti di voi hanno già detto tutto. Ieri è mancato tutto. Oltre alla follia di regalare il centrocampo alle furie rosse. Quello che però mi manda in bestia sono le scelte di alcuni giocatori, ormai a fine carriera. E mi riferisco a barzagli, de Rossi e *sopratutto Buffon*. Se si vuole provare a costruire qualcosa d'interessante per Russia 2018 (spareggio permettendo), c'è il dovere di lanciare i nuovi che emergono, e parlo di conti, Donnarumma, bernardeschi, romagnoli ect



La fai sinceramente troppo facile. Ci sono certi giocatori che per la loro importanza, carisma e qualità non puoi semplicemente far fuori così perché "sono vecchi".

Proprio un paio di settimane fa mi è capitato di sentire un intervista di Maldini il quale disse che in una finale di Champions (mi pare quella di Atene contro il Liverpool ma potrei sbagliare) dove non si era allenato per problemi fisici ed era fuori condizione, andò da Ancelotti dicendogli chiaro e tondo "domani voglio giocare". E anche il grande Ancelotti si è piegato alla volontà del fuoriclasse. 
Immaginate cosa sarebbe successo all'interno dello spogliatoio se avesse tenuto fuori Maldini contro la sua volontà?

Tra l'altro, ti faccio notare che Buffon la scorsa settimana ha vinto il premio Uefa come miglior portiere dell'ultima stagione. Così, tanto per dire...


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non capisco la fissazione di Ventura per la coppia Immobile-Belotti.
> Non contesto il modulo coraggioso, ma Insigne non puoi lasciarlo a fare il terzino. Per me davanti servono Insigne-Belotti. Spero anche inserisca qualche volto nuovo come Jorginho e nel recupero di Florenzi.
> 
> Se arriveremo al mondiale, come sempre dovrà salvarci l'esaltazione per i big match in cui alcune pippe diventano top player
> ...



Ciao, infatti nemmeno io capisco la coppia Immobile-Belotti.
2 giocatori praticamente identici che non fanno altro che prestarsi i piedi. È stato come giocare in 10 per 90 minuti.
Poi se Ventura li fa giocare entrambi perché li allenava già nel Torino e quindi capiscono meglio le sue istruzioni, ingaggiasse un interprete.


----------

